# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  التحويل إلي كلية الحاسبات والمعلومات جامعة المنصورة

## ياسمين

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_*  مجلس الدولة*
*محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالمنصورة* 
*          الدائرة الأولى*
طلب فى ختامها الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء قرار جامعة المنصورة السلبي بالامتناع عن قبول تحويل كريمته إلى كلية الحاسبات والمعلومات جامعة المنصورة  مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار  وتنفيذ الحكم الصادر فى الشق العاجل من الدعوى بمسودته دون إعلان وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات 
      وقال المدعى شرحا لدعواه أن كريمته حصلت على الثانوية العامة من دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة  العام الدراسى 2006/2007 بمجموع اعتبارى 382.4 درجة من مجموع 410 درجة بنسبة 93.2 %  وتقدمت لمكتب التنسيق لترشيحها  على إحدى الكليات الجامعية  فتم ترشيحها على كلية الحاسبات والمعلومات جامعة الزقازيق ونظرا لكونها مريضة بمرض                   وتحتاج للعلاج والمتابعة المستمرة  فتقدمت لكتب التنسيق مرة أخرى بطلب لتحويلها إلى كلية الحاسبات والمعلومات  بجامعة المنصورة بالقرب من محل سكنها وإقامتها  وتم رفض طلب التحويل رغم عدم قدرتها على العيش دون رعاية الأسرة  فتقدمت بطلب  إلى عميد كلية الحاسبات والمعلومات جامعة المنصورة  بطلب لتحويلها  إعمالا للفقرة ب من المادة 86 من قرار رئيس الجمهورية  رقم 809 لسنة 1975 بإصدار اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم 49 لسنة 1971  وتم رفض هذا الطلب أيضا  رغم ما تعانيه من ظروف صحية تقتضى  وجودها المستمر فى كنف ورعاية أسرتها ونعي المدعي على قرار الجامعة مخالفته لأحكام القانون وأنهي  المدعى صحيفة دعواه بما سلف من ذكره من طلبات
      ونظرت المحكمة الشق العاجل من الدعوى بجلسة 22/10/2007 على النحو الثابت بمحضر الجلسة حيث قدم الحاضر عن المدعي حافظة مستندات طويت على المستندات المعلاة بها 
وبذات الجلسة قررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم في الدعوى بجلسة اليوم                            وفيها صدر وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به.
*المحكمة**بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات  والمداولة قانونا*            من حيث أن المدعي يهدف إلى  الحكم له بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ القرار الصادر برفض قبول تحويل كريمته من كلية الحاسبات والمعلومات جامعة الزقازيق  إلى كلية الحاسبات والمعلومات جامعة المنصورة   مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار وتنفيذ الحكم الصادر فى الشق العاجل من الدعوى بمسودته دون إعلان وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات
ومن حيث أنه عن شكل الدعوى فإنه استوفت سائر أوضاعها الشكلية ومن ثم فهى مقبولة شكلا            ومن حيث أنه عن طلب الحكم بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه فإن مناط إجابة المدعي إليه أن يتوافر فى شأن طلبه وعملا بحكم المادة (49) من قانون مجلس الدولة ركني الجدية والاستعجال وذلك بأن يكون ادعاء الطالب قائما على أسباب جدية يرجح معها الحكم بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه وأن يكون من شأن تنفيذ القرار ترتيب نتائج يتعذر تداركها 
            ومن حيث أنه عن ركن الجدية فإن المادة 86  من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 49لسنة1972 في شأن تنظيم الجامعات الصادرة بالقرار الجمهوري رقم 809لسنة1975 معدلة بالقرار الجمهوري رقم 278لسنة1981 تنص على أنه على أنه " يتم تحويل ونقل قيد الطلاب فيما بين الكليات التابعة للجامعات الخاضعة 
لقانون تنظيم الجامعات وفق الأحكام الآتية :
1- لا يجوز النظر فى تحويل طلاب الفرقة الإعدادية والأولى فى الكليات التى ليس بها سنة إعدادية بين الكليات المتناظرة إلا فى الحالات الآتية :
(أ) إذا كان الطالب حاصـلا علـى الحد الأدنـى للمجموع الذى وصل اليه القـبول فـى الكلية وكانت امكانيات الكلية تسـمح بتحويله , ويتـم التحويل بموافقة مجلس الكليتين 0
(ب) إذا كان الطالب غير حاصل على الحد الأدنى للمجموع الذى وصل إليه القبول فى الكلية فيجوز التحويل بقرار من مجلس الكلية المحول إليها بناء على توصية من القومسيون الطبى العام لحالة مرضية .
(ج) إذا كان الطالب غير حاصل على الحد الأدنى للمجموع الذى وصل إليه القبول فى الكلية فيجوز التحويل فى حدود العدد الذى يحدده المجلس الأعلى للجامعات للقبول فى كل كلية على أن يكون الطالب حاصلا على شهادة الثانوية العامة مـن إحدى المدارس التى تقع فى النطاق الاقليمى للجامعة وذلك وفقا للنظام وبالشروط التى يضعها المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .
2- أما بالنسبة لطـلاب السنوات الأخـرى فيجوز تحويل الطالب مـن كليه إلى نظـيرتها فـى ذات الجامعة أو فـى جـامعة أخـرى بموافقة مجلـس الكليتين المختصتين 0
                وعلـى طالـب التحويل تقديـم طلبه قـبل افتتاح الدراسة فى الكلية التى يرغـب التحويل إليها , ويجوز لمجلـس الكلية عـند الضرورة القـصوى قـبول التحويل بعد هذا التاريخ 0
3- ويجوز نقل قيد الطالب من كلية إلى أخرى غير مناظره فى ذات الجامعة أو جامعة أخـرى بقرار مـن مجلس الكليتين , وذلك بشرط أن يكون سنه حصوله على الثانوية العامـة مستوفيا الشـروط المؤهـلة للقبول بالكلية وحاصـلا علـى المجموع الذى قبلته الكلية فى تلك السنة 0
4- ويحتفظ الطالب بالمزايا التى تخوله إياها الرسوم الجامعية التى دفعها وأعمال السنة التى تابعها والامتحانات التى أداها , وذلك فيما لا يتعارض مع أحكام اللائحة الداخلية للكلية المحول إليها 0
ويضـع مجلـس الجامعة المختصة القواعـد المنظمة لتحويل الطـلاب ونقل قيدهم 0
5 - وفى جميع الأحوال يصدر باعتماد التحويل أو نقل القيد قرار من رئيس الجامعة التى يتم التحويل أو النقل إليها أو ممن ينيبه من نوابه .
                ومن حيث إن المستفاد مما تقدم أن المشرع حظر النظر فى تحويل طلاب الفرقة الإعدادية والأولى فى الكليات التى ليس بها سنه إعدادية بين الكليات المناظرة وخرج على هذا  الحظر استثناء فى عدد من الحالات  كل منها رهين بتوافر الشروط والأوضاع المقررة ومنها إذا كان الطالب غير حاصل على الحد الأدنى للمجموع الذى وصل إليه القبول فى الكلية فيجوز التحويل بقرار من مجلس الكلية المحول إليها بناء على توصية من القومسيون الطبى العام بسبب الحالة المرضية لطالب التحويل وأوجب على طالب التحويل تقديم طلبه قبل افتتاح الدراسة فى الكلية التى يرغب التحويل إليها  وأجاز لمجلس الكلية عند الضرورة القصوى قبول التحويل بعد هذا التاريخ وناط بمجلس الجامعة المختصة وضع القواعد المنظمة لتحويل الطلاب ونقل قيدهم ومن ثم يتعين عند التحويل الالتزام بالشروط والضوابط المحددة فى كل حالة من الحالات التى أجاز فيها المشرع التحويل أو نقل القيد احتراما لإرادة المشرع الذى أجاز هذا التحويل أو نقل القيد استثناء فلا تتخذ أى من هذه الحالات معبرا للتحويل إلى الكلية التى يريدها الطالب أو ستارا للتحايل على قواعد القبول لما يترتب عليه من إخلال بتكافؤ الفرص لذا كان على الطالب إتباع الإجراءات  التى حددتها اللائحة والقرارات المنظمة للتحويل كما أنه من المتعين فى توصية القومسيون الطبى بشأن الحالة المرضية للطالب أن تكون صادرة بنتيجة محددة وقاطعة فى أثر السفر أو الاغتراب على الحالة الصحية للطالب  وليست مجرد تشخيص لحالته المرضية وكذلك أن تكون صادرة من طبيب أو لجنة متخصصة فى القومسيون الطبى تدليلا على الحالة الصحية للطالب 

        ومن حيث أن الظاهر من الأوراق وبالقدر اللازم للفصل فى الشق العاجل من الدعوى ودون المساس بأصل طلب الإلغاء أن نجل المدعي التحق بكلية الطب جامعة المنصورة   وكان البين من التقرير الطبى الصادر من                              مما يقطع بأثر السفر والاغتراب على حالتها الصحية التى تستدعى الرعاية الأسرية لها مما يعيب قرار رفض تحويلها من كلية الحسابات والمعلومات جامعة المنصورة من  كلية الحسابات والمعلومات جامعة الزقازيق بعيب مخالفة القانون وعليه يكون طلب المدعى وقف تنفيذ القرار المذكور قائم على سند سليم من القانون ويضحى مرجح الإلغاء عند الفصل فى الموضوع 
ومن حيث إنه وبالبناء على ما تقدم – فإن طلب المدعى وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه قد استقام له ركن الجدية لقيام السبب الجدى الذى يبرره ، كما أن ركن الاستعجال يكون متوافرا لما يترتب على تنفيذ القرار من نتائج يتعذر تداركها تتمثل فى حرمان كريمة المدعى من مواصلة دراستها فى ظل الرعاية الأسرية اللازمة لها وما لذلك من أثر على المستقبل العلمى لكريمة المدعى وذلك دون سند من الواقع والقانون مما يتعين معه القضاء بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه وما يترتب على ذلك من أثار
            ومن حيث إن المادة (286 ) من قانون المرافعات قد أجازت للمحكمة أن تأمر بتنفيذ الحكم بموجب مسودته وبغير إعلان إذا كان التأخير ضارا ، وقد قام بطلب المدعى تنفيذ الحكم بموجب مسودته أسباب قبوله ، وهو ما تقضى به المحكمة 0 
          ومن حيث إن من أصابه الخسر فى الدعوى يتحمل مصروفاتها عملا بحكم المادة 184 من قانون المرافعات0
*" فلهـــــــــــذه الأســــــــــباب "*

*حكمت المحكمة* :  بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه و ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار وعلى النحو المبين بالأسباب وألزمت جهة الإدارة مصروفات هذا الطلب وأمرت بتنفيذ الحكم بمسودته بغير إعلان وبإحالة الدعوى إلى هيئة مفوضى الدولة لتحضيرها  وإعداد تقرير بالرأي القانوني فى موضوعها .

----------

